# The "I have a Canadian guitar I can proudly recommend.", thread.



## Blind Dog

I know there's lots of great Canadian guitars out there. Many of the members, here on CGF, enjoy their Seagulls, Halcyons, Gilmores, House & Beneteaus, etc.. What else is out there--Wrens, Laskins, Manzers, Normans, S&P, ... ?

What do you have that you would be happy to recommend? From a great campfire, to a dream custom--what's your guitar's strong suit?

No worries (for me anyways) on crossover posts. Mandolins, electrics (I play mine unplugged), & cigar boxes etc., can all be celebrated/get a shout out. Canadian builds, companies, luthiers--as long as there's a Canadian _angle_ you're proud of, you own it, and you can recommend it--'s all good. 

A thread to peruse, when gas keeps us awake.


----------



## Blind Dog

My Larrivée OM guitars are something I can proudly recommend. Their strong suit imo is their craftsmanship & value. I bought both mine used, one mint one minty, each at around 1k with ohsc. Considering the balanced tone, build quality, and great customer service, I think they're pretty sweet. Both mine were built in Canada, and Larrivée remains Canadian owned, and Jean's still a Canadian luthier. What a legacy he's leaving in his wake.

OM-03R & OM-03














Google search image


----------



## Guest

The Godin family's a good choice.
I have a Norman and used to own a Seagull.
They can be found used from < $200 - 300.


----------



## sambonee

My Godin LG has consistently been my top recording and stalwart performing guitar. Highly recommended


----------



## Chito

I love my Godin Fifth Avenue Kingpin.


----------



## DaddyDog

Unsatisfied with mass produced acoustics, I went with budding luthier Ashley Leanne Guitars from Cambridge. I love the results! All but the strings & tuners fashioned by hand.


----------



## Merlin

I always seem to have at least one Godin around at all times. Currently I have a Session and an SD, but I’ve also owned several Freeways, a Detour, an S&P 12 string, an A12, an A6 Ultra, an Acousticaster, an Acousticaster fretless bass, a Fifth Avenue, a Kingpin II, a couple of LGs, a Session CT, and a Seagull S6CW.


----------



## John Reilly

I bought a Noman in the mid 8 ies , and no regrets .


----------



## MarkM

I have an Norman 80's B20 twelve string and and a newer B18 CW.

Both have great pickups and tuners built in.

I have owned other off the shelf guitars and these are the best for me.

Love to have a Larrivee but I can't bring myself to spending the money on one when my Normans sound good to me.


----------



## Sneaky

Yanuziello makes amazing guitars. Here’s mine










And my old lap steel, sold to Ben Harper last year


----------



## bw66

My S&P Showcase is easily the nicest ~$1K guitar I've ever played. It has also been played by dozens of great players at the open mic I host and gets a lot of rave reviews, including a number of people who thought it was a custom build. 

I also have a LaPatrie nylon string that I would strongly recommend as great value for the money.

A Godin 5th Ave. Kingpin II has been on my wish list for quite a while, but there aren't a lot of them on the used market and most are looking for 75-80% of new. Obviously people like them a lot.

As far as other Canadian gear goes, I am definitely a Radial fan with a Stage Direct active DI and a JDX Direct Drive emulator DI in my collection.

And Yorkville? 7 PA cabinets (4 made in Canada), 3 power amps, and an acoustic amp. Love Yorkville!


----------



## SaucyJack

I had a couple of Garrisons few years back. I really liked them both.


----------



## colchar

Blind Dog said:


> My Larrivée OM guitars are something I can proudly recommend. Their strong suit imo is their craftsmanship & value. I bought both mine used, one mint one minty, each at around 1k with ohsc. Considering the balanced tone, build quality, and great customer service, I think they're pretty sweet. Both mine were built in Canada, and Larrivée remains Canadian owned, and Jean's still a Canadian luthier. What a legacy he's leaving in his wake.
> 
> OM-03R & OM-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google search image



If they made guitars with full gloss bodies I would consider them. But I am not sure I would pull the trigger because of them moving manufacturing out of Canada.


----------



## Dorian2

Depends on the price point for me. I'm a cheap bastard so Seagull and A&L for me. Sound good to me.


----------



## Blind Dog

I was unlucky, my avatar was ill, and I did a purge for a vet' budget. I was lucky he bounced back, and I objected to taking a piece out of perfectly good dog, to satisfy curiosity.

When Vernon luthier, Trevor Kronbauer's Custom Koa came up, I was sitting on Healey's stash. 

My little Larrivée 'claw is still my main squeeze, but this mini-jumbo imo is an amazing guitar. All I have to do is _touch_ the neck, and the dopamine rush keeps me up for hours. It just _feels_ so right. That's its strong suit I guess--several hours more playing time daily. The bevel is a nice comfort treat, and the sustain is so there to hang riffs off of. It makes you extend yourself. I think Jean's sensibilities, thru Okanagan luthier Ted Thompson's, are evident in Trevor's artistry. 

Kronbauer Guitars - World Class Guitars from Okanagan valley in British Columbia Canada.


















Not worthy, just blessed.


----------



## Blind Dog

colchar said:


> If they made guitars with full gloss bodies I would consider them. But I am not sure I would pull the trigger because of them moving manufacturing out of Canada.


Maybe _you_ could start a thread, "What I don't like about other players' guitars."


----------



## rollingdam

My 1996 Larrivee L05


----------



## colchar

Blind Dog said:


> Maybe _you_ could start a thread, "What I don't like about other players' guitars."



It wasn't meant as an insult. I like them, but want an all gloss body so they are ruled out because they don;t make any full gloss guitars.


----------



## Kerry Brown

My Godin A12 quickly became my go to guitar for open mic’s. I've owned quite a few Canadian guitars but this one has stuck around. I can't imagine moving this one.


----------



## Stephenlouis

It goes without much thought from me to put Larrivée on the list, I love his stuff. My first was an electric that I am very sad to no longer own ( long story, one day) back from his N. Vancouver days. I picked up a LaPatrie that I like a lot but do not love yet. need more play time. I think it was stored for a few years, a bit tight. Still recommend because I can hear what it will be doing ! Most of the boutique builders here are a bit too avant-garde for my wallet and ability, but if I had both to burn I would certainly try a few, and I would also build my own through this guy, since he is close to me and I get to do it! :

Guitar Building Mentorship - Joe Young Guitars


----------



## Mooh

Joshua House, Marc Beneteau, Godin, Seagull, LaPatrie, Simon & Patrick.


----------



## mawmow

I would recommend these three or four I own :

- a great (quite rare) Larrivee L-03 koa (back and sides)
- Godin's Seagull Performer CW QIT Burnt Umber
- Godin 5th Avenue archtop Cognac Burst (acoustic)
- Godin's La Patrie Etude (nylon; at my elder son's house)

I also have a wonderful Larrivee OM-09... built in Oxnar, CA, USA.


----------



## HD2000

colchar said:


> It wasn't meant as an insult. I like them, but want an all gloss body so they are ruled out because they don;t make any full gloss guitars.


Actually - they do make full gloss. I could be wrong but I think most of the "05" and above series are gloss?
I recently purchased an older L-05 - full gloss, no cutaway and no electronics


----------



## colchar

HD2000 said:


> Actually - they do make full gloss. I could be wrong but I think most of the "05" and above series are gloss?
> I recently purchased an older L-05 - full gloss, no cutaway and no electronics



I didn't see any on their website when I looked a couple of weeks ago. Granted, I could have missed them.


----------



## Ship of fools

the one I miss out of the hundreds that I have owned.Trevor has made some of the finest guitars I have ever played


----------



## gtrguy

HD2000 said:


> Actually - they do make full gloss. I could be wrong but I think most of the "05" and above series are gloss?
> I recently purchased an older L-05 - full gloss, no cutaway and no electronics


Yes, -05 and -09 series are gloss finishes unless something has changed recently.


----------



## Blind Dog

Edit: post shortened (support removed), but imo Larrivée guitars are available, new & used, in full gloss.


----------



## qantor

Already mentioned, Godin, S&P, Seagull, Art&Lutherie. I will add Boucher, luthier Michel Pellerin and luthier Vincent Cléroux.

Guitares Boucher | Boucher Guitars
https://www.guitarespellerin.com/
https://www.clerouxguitars.com/


----------



## Steadfastly

I have owned a few of the Godin company guitars; a 5th Avenue Kingpin II, S & P Cedar 6, A & L and would recommend them all, especially the 5th Avenue. For some reason, I have never played a Seagull Artist or S & P Showcase, the upper echelon of their acoustic lines but have many positive views on these. Heading to my local L & M today so maybe they will have some in stock to try.


----------



## Mooh

Ron Belanger makes some pretty nice acoustics, there's a used 12 string at The 12th Fret right now I think. He's a real nice guy too. 

Ron Belanger M12 12 String Guitar, 2008 | www.12fret.com

We've been friends for a few years and I want to order a guitar or bouzouki from him sometime.


----------



## Alex

Big fan of Tony Karol, David Wren and Gord Barry (G.W. Guitars). A pic of the Wren that I owned;


----------



## MarkM

Alex said:


> Big fan of Tony Karol, David Wren and Gord Barry (G.W. Guitars). A pic of the Wren that I owned;
> 
> View attachment 261724


That is a great looking guitar!

Hope it sounds good?


----------



## Alex

MarkM said:


> That is a great looking guitar!
> 
> Hope it sounds good?


Great guitar - I sold it to a fellow forum member.


----------



## Mooh

Short story.

About 1997 I was shopping around for a baritone, or 7 string, or maybe something a little more unusual for the time. I'd had a couple of guitars built by Beneteau and thought I'd talk to some other builders. I wasn't unhappy with Beneteau (God knows, I ended up with 2 more), just looking for variety. After sampling a few Linda Manzer instruments I gave her a call. I quickly discovered her prices were beyond what I wanted to spend but she was the one who pointed that out first. Nonetheless, she still chatted for quite a while about what I wanted. Very informative, gracious, and interested in hearing from me. She also recommended that I get Beneteau to do the build as he would be able to do everything I wanted for a lower price, and I already had a relationship going. A while later, maybe a week, she calls me back with another idea (for the life of me I can't remember what it was now) with no financial interest at all. If that isn't good customer relations, I don't know what is.

After all was said and done, Beneteau built a 27" scale baritone jumbo, maple back and sides, spruce top, ebony bridge/fingerboard. It's a little short for a baritone but for most of the time I've owned it it's been tuned to C# or D standard with medium strings anyway. 

There's been a lot of upheaval in my life since that time and finances have kept me from buying a Manzer, but if ever I can, I will do it without reservation.


----------



## GetRhythm

I have a Godin G-series from the mid 90's that is sort of like a fender Stratcoustic. I think it is even lacquered inside! It doesn't sound the best, but when I was learning this thing was hands down the best guitar to learn on! Easy playing maple neck and you could play it unplugged and it wasn't as loud as a full sized acoustic or you could plug it in as it had a single coil pickup. I only pull it out of the case maybe once a year but every time the neck is as straight as an arrow and it's hardly out of tune!


----------



## Blind Dog

This guitar has an old soul, and a ton of mojo. Really a traditional feel, like an old Gibson, but some really unique stuff too. The (T13?) Redwood top, pinless bridge, and the bracing aren't usually what I would expect on a *$1200 Custom*. Throw in options like zero fret (I passed), three piece Braz' back & sides (passed on that too), and curly maple binding & 13 fret clear (went for both) I think it's an exceptional value. Oh yeah, and it's a deep body OO too.

If you're around Kelowna, might want to make an appointment to check out Norm's work. The only problem I had was choosing. He builds it all--violins, archtops, and electrics.

Besides the value, they're gorgeous looking, other kids don't have one, full warm tone, and they ring like a bell. They also come with a full inspection & set up, after one year, at no extra charge.

https://www.customacousticguitars.ca/
(Be nice, because it _ain't_ about the money.)





Everyone loves the Gnome.


----------



## madhermit

Blind Dog said:


> This guitar has an old soul, and a ton of mojo. Really a traditional feel, like an old Gibson, but some really unique stuff too. The T13 Redwood top, pinless bridge, and the bracing aren't usually what I would expect on a *$1200 Custom*. Throw in options like zero fret (I passed), three piece Braz' back & sides (passed on that too), and curly maple binding & 13 fret clear (went for both) I think it's an exceptional value. Oh yeah, and it's a deep body OO too.
> 
> If you're around Kelowna, might want to make an appointment to check out Norm's work. The only problem I had was choosing. He builds it all--violins, archtops, and electrics.
> 
> Besides the value, they're gorgeous looking, other kids don't have one, full warm tone, and they ring like a bell. They also come with a full inspection & set up, after one year, at no extra charge.
> 
> https://www.customacousticguitars.ca/
> (Be nice, because it _ain't_ about the money.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone loves the Gnome.


Now THAT is a sweet looking thing!


----------



## sillyak

S&P Showcase. Canadian made, solid wood, quality build and fretwork, beautiful, sounds great at the price of other brands imports. Don't know how they do it.


----------



## sillyak

Does anyone on the forum own a Gilmore out of Red Deer, AB?


----------



## bw66

sillyak said:


> S&P Showcase. Canadian made, solid wood, quality build and fretwork, beautiful, sounds great at the price of other brands imports. Don't know how they do it.


Yup. That's the one!


----------



## Blind Dog

sillyak said:


> S&P Showcase. Canadian made, solid wood, quality build and fretwork, beautiful, sounds great at the price of other brands imports. Don't know how they do it.


I admit, I'm a sucker for blondes, but that's just gorgeous!


----------



## MarkM

How much does that beauty go for?

She so Purdy!


----------



## Steadfastly

All my guitars are Canadian. Once they crossed the border they instantly became Canadian Guitizens.


----------



## reckless toboggan

I have a very simple Simon and Patrick 6 Spruce that was given to me brand new in 1999 by a very dear friend.

It is such a simple, understated, beautiful looking, sounding, and playing guitar...very Canadian.











(Although this one is not mine.)


----------



## bw66

MarkM said:


> How much does that beauty go for?
> 
> She so Purdy!


Godin Guitars - Showcase Flame Maple A6T with Deluxe TRIC Case

They've gone up a bit... not that long ago, you could get one for under a grand. I guess that word is getting around.


----------



## sillyak

MarkM said:


> How much does that beauty go for?
> 
> She so Purdy!


A bit over $1000 at L&M. I bought it new about 1.5 years ago on sale for $850 at a local store.


----------



## JCJ

I've had a few Tony Karol builds over the years. The wee hybrid nylon string you may see in my videos is one of his. I would recommend Tony without question. 
And live, I use the Godin Multiac Encore...it's a good, working live guitar although I would love to find a builder to make me a similar style with personal specs.


----------



## Steadfastly

reckless toboggan said:


> I have a very simple Simon and Patrick 6 Spruce that was given to me brand new in 1999 by a very dear friend.
> 
> It is such a simple, understated, beautiful looking, sounding, and playing guitar...very Canadian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Although this one is not mine.)


That model was my very first guitar. If the neck had been wider, I would still own it.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff

Chito said:


> I love my Godin Fifth Avenue Kingpin.


Yup that's a great guitar either electric or acoustic. I have the Kingpin II with two pickups and sometimes wish I had just the one or an acoustic model with a pickup retrofit. They're not buzzy or noisy but they don't play nice with every amplifier. Through the low gain input on a Roland JC type amp and half round strings it sounds very good.

Do you know is it true the acoustic ones have a thinner top? They sound different than the ones with top mount pickups of course but I've heard they're also built different but don't know if that's true. 

j


----------



## Chito

Sketchy Jeff said:


> Yup that's a great guitar either electric or acoustic. I have the Kingpin II with two pickups and sometimes wish I had just the one or an acoustic model with a pickup retrofit. They're not buzzy or noisy but they don't play nice with every amplifier. Through the low gain input on a Roland JC type amp and half round strings it sounds very good.
> 
> Do you know is it true the acoustic ones have a thinner top? They sound different than the ones with top mount pickups of course but I've heard they're also built different but don't know if that's true.
> 
> j


I'm not aware of the thinner top on the acoustic ones. The one I have is the only Kingpin I have tried and I got it as soon as it came out. Honestly I don't think there is a difference with the tops. I play mine using a PRRI or a DRRI.


----------



## LanceT

Steadfastly said:


> That model was my very first guitar. If the neck had been wider, I would still own it.


What if your hand was smaller, like other evolved primates?


----------



## MarkM

Well this is a great thread!

Canada makes some beautiful guitars


----------



## JacquesP

Difficult to recommend because it is no longer manufactured: 
Norman B30 (6-strings acoustic).
Mine is 1983 model and, apparently, one of the last being "hand-made).
Great sound ... easy action.


----------



## Steadfastly

Mackenzie Marr MACKENZIE AND MARR GUITARS | Hand Crafted Acoustic Guitars is one I just came across. They are a small shop in Quebec. This is what they say in a nutshell............

*We're a small company that loves producing really great acoustic guitars at an (almost) affordable price. We're committed to playing our own tune because we think that's what it takes - to stand out in the crowd, to add real value to our instruments and to have our customers embrace us as friends. You can only buy our guitar over the Internet but, in the unlikely event you don't like it and send it back - we'll give you a full refund.*

I am especially intrigued by the OO Opeongo. Here is a video of it.


----------



## Chito

Here is another one from a Canadian owned company, Prestige Guitar based in Vancouver, BC. Their process includes 3 builds in Canada and Korea. From the website:
_"The build is carried out in 3 steps between Canada and South Korea. The initial phase is carried out in Vancouver, BC, middle phase at our partner facility in South Korea, and final phase back out our shop in Vancouver."
_
Here is my Prestige NYS Standard:


----------



## greco

Chito said:


> Here is my Prestige NYS Standard:


I never tire of seeing the pic of this guitar! In other words, I'm very jealous.


----------



## Chito

Just for you @greco . Here's a couple of new photos.


----------



## Dorian2

Dorian2 said:


> Depends on the price point for me. I'm a cheap bastard so Seagull and A&L for me. Sound good to me.


Dude! Do you think you wrote "me" enough in your post? Me, me, me....it's all about you. Isn't it. lol


----------



## Randy Randle

Blind Dog...I totally get what your saying about Kronbauer! Mine is amazing. Randy in Vernon BC


----------



## Ship of fools

You're almost next door Randy have you ever gone over and talked with Trevor he's really a great guy and his guitars are well fantastic.


----------



## colchar

Steadfastly said:


> Mackenzie Marr MACKENZIE AND MARR GUITARS | Hand Crafted Acoustic Guitars is one I just came across. They are a small shop in Quebec. This is what they say in a nutshell............
> 
> *We're a small company that loves producing really great acoustic guitars at an (almost) affordable price. We're committed to playing our own tune because we think that's what it takes - to stand out in the crowd, to add real value to our instruments and to have our customers embrace us as friends. You can only buy our guitar over the Internet but, in the unlikely event you don't like it and send it back - we'll give you a full refund.*
> 
> I am especially intrigued by the OO Opeongo. Here is a video of it.



Their Ian Tyson model looks amazing.


----------



## Randy Randle

Ship of fools said:


> You're almost next door Randy have you ever gone over and talked with Trevor he's really a great guy and his guitars are well fantastic.


Yes. Same town.We are friends. I visit his shop often, and he built me a outstanding custom that I LOVE.


----------



## Blind Dog

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
It will hang with the big dogs. 



All the best, & _Season's Greetings!_


----------



## reckless toboggan

Stock picture, but I have one.

These sound and play fantastic.

Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin 2.


----------



## Wardo

Always wanted to try one of these with the P90s but my grab and go is a LP Jr even though my Telecaster is the best intonated electric that I have.



reckless toboggan said:


>


----------



## reckless toboggan

Wardo said:


> Always wanted to try one of these with the P90s but my grab and go is a LP Jr even though my Telecaster is the best intonated electric that I have.


I highly recommend at least trying one, if not just buying it outright at the crazy cheap second hand prices they go for ($450 CDN, or even lower, is pretty common). Easily worth much more than the regular retail price, IMHO.

It sounds like a really nicely balanced acoustic guitar when playing unplugged. No. It's not a Martin. But it sounds great acoustic. Balanced and articulate.

Plugged in the p90s transition flawlessly between jazz, country, rockabilly, and growly classic rock and punk tones.

I never thought I'd say this, especially about a guitar like this...but if I had to have only one guitar...

Yes. It's that good.


----------



## KapnKrunch

There are no crappy guitars built in this country.


----------



## Ricardio

Last week I bought a Godin Montreal Premiere LTD in desert blue. TV Jones pickups. Haven't had the time to explore the full possibilities of this beautiful looking and sounding guitar, but what I've heard so far is impressive. Easy to play, as they say, "like butter." It's "a keeper." We can buy wonderful guitars from elsewhere. (I have a couple of US made Guild acoustics I would never sell!) However there is no NEED to buy a guitar made outside of our country in order to get quality. We have it here.


----------



## MarkM

reckless toboggan said:


> Stock picture, but I have one.
> 
> These sound and play fantastic.
> 
> Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin 2.


This is one of my guitar dreams!

With a YCV 20 WR this guitar would be perfect,


----------



## Steadfastly

KapnKrunch said:


> There are no crappy guitars built in this country.


I never thought of this before but that is true. All the crappy ones come from somewhere off of our shores.


----------



## reckless toboggan

MarkM said:


> This is one of my guitar dreams!
> 
> With a YCV 20 WR this guitar would be perfect,


You should hear it through my YVC20WR.


----------



## Chito

I play my Kingpin through a Pro Jr. And I love it.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe

I love when a customer brings in a Godin-family product. They're a dream to work on, and Godin responds to emails about quirky older models within hours. I own 5 Godin products, and they are as good as/better than the Gibson and Fender stuff I own. [email protected] grange guitar workshop (FB)


----------



## greco

KapnKrunch said:


> There are no crappy guitars built in this country.


I can build you one.


----------



## Steadfastly

greco said:


> I can build you one.


I can one-up you. I could build him two.


----------



## cboutilier

I just discovered my uncle's neighbor is a fine acoustic builder. I visited his shop today and sampled some of his work. Absolutely stunning tone. Apparently Joel Plaskett plays one of his acoustics as well. 

Old fellow named Tom West of West Guitar Works in Lower Sackville, NS. All handmade in his basement living room.


----------



## Budda

Well shit.


----------



## zontar

I don't know how I missed this thread.

While not an uncommon brand, I do love my Simon & Patrick Cedar 12 string, even if it is a bit scratched up & stuff 
It still plays great & I love the sound.


----------



## keithb7

I walked into the humidity room at L&M about 3-4 years ago. I saw a Simon & Patrick acoustic that caught my eye. “Natural Elements” series I think its called. Cut away up to about the 17th fret. Pre-amp. Tuner. Played and sounded great. At that time I think it was $550? Maybe $600. I thought to myself how can this be? A great guitar made in Canada. A great price. I bought it.

I’ve been playing it a ton for all those years. I rehearse and gig with it often. Just today I put about 4 hours of play time on it. It’s wearing well and one day will be a proud trophy of mine. I recommend. 

I’m actually lined up to buy another exact same model used guitar. Found it for sale on Facebook Marketplace. Looks like its seen little wear. Much, much cheaper thsn a re-fret! I recommend this guitar. It loves fat strings. Plays great. Sounds beefy thru my Fishman amp. Great value!


----------



## reckless toboggan

keithb7 said:


> View attachment 286600
> I walked into the humidity room at L&M about 3-4 years ago. I saw a Simon & Patrick acoustic that caught my eye. “Natural Elements” series I think its called. Cut away up to about the 17th fret. Pre-amp. Tuner. Played and sounded great. At that time I think it was $550? Maybe $600. I thought to myself how can this be? A great guitar made in Canada. A great price. I bought it.
> 
> I’ve been playing it a ton for all those years. I rehearse and gig with it often. Just today I put about 4 hours of play time on it. It’s wearing well and one day will be a proud trophy of mine. I recommend.
> 
> I’m actually lined up to buy another exact same model used guitar. Found it for sale on Facebook Marketplace. Looks like its seen little wear. Much, much cheaper thsn a re-fret! I recommend this guitar. It loves fat strings. Plays great. Sounds beefy thru my Fishman amp. Great value!


Simon and Patrick do great work. The value for the tone and quality construction blows my mind. They should be double the price.


----------



## Steadfastly

keithb7 said:


> View attachment 286600
> I walked into the humidity room at L&M about 3-4 years ago. I saw a Simon & Patrick acoustic that caught my eye. “Natural Elements” series I think its called. Cut away up to about the 17th fret. Pre-amp. Tuner. Played and sounded great. At that time I think it was $550? Maybe $600. I thought to myself how can this be? A great guitar made in Canada. A great price. I bought it.
> 
> I’ve been playing it a ton for all those years. I rehearse and gig with it often. Just today I put about 4 hours of play time on it. It’s wearing well and one day will be a proud trophy of mine. I recommend.
> 
> I’m actually lined up to buy another exact same model used guitar. Found it for sale on Facebook Marketplace. Looks like its seen little wear. Much, much cheaper thsn a re-fret! I recommend this guitar. It loves fat strings. Plays great. Sounds beefy thru my Fishman amp. Great value!


Those are fine guitars. If you ever get a chance to play an S & P Studio you just might be blown away.


----------



## 1979 930

Got a northwood on the forum a couple of months ago and all i can say is wow. Highly recommend. 

cheers


----------



## keithb7

1979 930 said:


> Got a northwood on the forum a couple of months ago and all i can say is wow. Highly recommend.
> 
> cheers


 Dang, I missed that. Those Northwood guitars are built right here in my backyard. 45 min drive away. I have never played one. I'd like to some day. Looking at their web site, perusing their listed dealers, there is 1 in Canada, Calgary. "By appointment only". The rest in North America are in the USA.


----------



## MarkM

reckless toboggan said:


> You should hear it through my YVC20WR.


Well I would like to hear that!


----------



## MBee

Can't beat a Webber. I have a mahogany/Engelmann L-00 that is amazing! I'm convinced that it is equivalent in every way to guitars that list for twice as much.


----------



## LastBirds

I have a Halcyon sitka/walnut dread that I absolutely love. Made in Vancouver by luthier Ed Bond, it’s by far the best acoustic I’ve ever owned. I loved it so much I bought another one- an advanced jumbo


----------



## Vancouveralex

Anyone on here lucky enough to own a Morgan guitar?


----------



## Mooh

These are hard times in the land of plenty and I have sold off the Seagull all mahogany dread, an all mahogany S&P folk, a Norman folk, plus some non-Canadian guitars like an Epiphone Masterbilt Zenith, and 2 five string basses. I did manage to spin some of the proceeds into a nice used Godin Freeway bass.

Tough times haven't reached the luthier built instruments yet but I have a fatalistic feeling that I may have to choose. I'd still like a nice all mahogany guitar or a Godin fretless 4 string bass but nothing surfaced in trade offers when I dealt the aforementioned instruments. I may sell the digital piano and a lovely wee set of Gretsch drums to help make it happen. And yes, I would buy Canadian.


----------



## RobQ

I just recently picked up a David Wren dreadnought; a "Studio" series one from 1981. It's a much plainer guitar than we are used to seeing from Wren, plus it is a Dreadnought, not his more typical Concert size body.

I am over the moon. Wonderful voice, tremendous playability. Soft V neck profile, which is my favourite. I have never played a dread that takes so well to both finger style and flatpack playing. I have not had a chance to record with it yet but it lacks the roominess that often plagues dreads, so I bet it will record great.

My other Canadian acoustic is a Larrivee D-03R with an M1 pickup in it; that's my go-to for gigs. Its a great guitar, an excellent tool, though to be honest in the 12 or so years I have had it I have never really truly bonded with it. But it plays great, sounds great, and feels robust enough to take into clubs etc.


----------



## phunkymunky

Blind Dog said:


> I was unlucky, my avatar was ill, and I did a purge for a vet' budget. I was lucky he bounced back, and I objected to taking a piece out of perfectly good dog, to satisfy curiosity.
> 
> When Vernon luthier, Trevor Kronbauer's Custom Koa came up, I was sitting on Healey's stash.
> 
> My little Larrivée 'claw is still my main squeeze, but this mini-jumbo imo is an amazing guitar. All I have to do is _touch_ the neck, and the dopamine rush keeps me up for hours. It just _feels_ so right. That's its strong suit I guess--several hours more playing time daily. The bevel is a nice comfort treat, and the sustain is so there to hang riffs off of. It makes you extend yourself. I think Jean's sensibilities, thru Okanagan luthier Ted Thompson's, are evident in Trevor's artistry.
> 
> Kronbauer Guitars - World Class Guitars from Okanagan valley in British Columbia Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not worthy, just blessed.


Had not heard of Kronbauer... now I must learn more!


----------



## Bushleague

I've always owned a few Godins. Currently I have a spruce top Art Lutherie that I bought new about 20 years ago which sounds way too good to sell for whatever money it would fetch. I also have a S&P "Natural elements" mini jumbo that is an absolute cannon. My kids play that one allot as it makes power chords sound surprisingly good. Pretty sure my next guitar will be a Larrivee OM though, just love the sound, feel, and string spacing of those guitars, for me they darn near play themselves. Only question is.. rosewood or mahogany?


----------



## gevans378

I’m a big fan of Canadian luthiers. My first “real” acoustic guitar was a Larrivee OM-4 purchased from the Twelfth Fret and have seen many Larrivees come and go since that time. I have a L-09 Koa that is a permanent member of my collection. Over the last few years, I have been exploring some of Jean’s students and currently have a Ted Thompson TD-1 and a Morgan OM in the house. I’m waiting on a Halcyon build to arrival at the end of the month. I also have an OM built by a local Winnipeg luthier Lucas Roger who works out of Alan Beardsell’s shop - its a very nice build (he’s also built me two fine electrics). 

I generally have at least one Godin in the collection. I love their builds and their price points. Currently I have a 5th Avenue (they seem to come and go but I am always drawn back to them). Their electrics are great as well.

Also had a Boucher 12 string that was a very well made, great sounding instrument. It just did not get played so I moved it along to someone who would play it more.

We have an abundance of riches in Canada and I am proud to tout the virtues of Canadian builders whenever I get the chance.


----------



## jbealsmusic

Does my own guitar count? I wound the pickups too! But, that's lame...

Before getting into the business, I had no idea how many amazing builders there were across Canada. It was mind boggling! If you get the chance, you should definitely hit up a luthier/guitar show to see a tiny fraction of them and play their guitars in person. So many amazing instruments with impeccable setups! Not just clones either, many very beautiful and original designs.


----------



## Jeff MacKillican

Godin is my favourite brand, and I have owned a few Simon and Patricks & Seagulls, great guitars. Excellent value on the used market too. Sold a Taylor and replaced it with an SP showcase for less, was very happy. I picked up a mint Seagull S6 with case and accessories for 250 recently, hard to beat that!


----------



## Adcandour

Brian monty and Scott heatley


----------



## kelowna

Canada has millions of square miles of woodlands, so it should behoove us to build something out of that wood other than two by fours. We might not have rosewood, but we have superior Sitka, Lutz, and Cedar, as well as Maple. And there are a good number of builders here in Canada. Thinking classical guitar alone there is Mikhail Robert, Fritz Mueller, Martin Blackwell, and Marcus Dominelli, among others. 

There are perennial complaints about how Canada exports its lumber and has little value-added industry. I live in BC and I have long thought that we should have a luthier program at one of the colleges (e.g., Okanagan College). This would raise the profile of the industry as well as provide opportunities for both builders and repair people to learn the trade.


----------



## 37052

Vancouveralex said:


> Anyone on here lucky enough to own a Morgan guitar?


Me!! OM model I love it! Bought new this year


----------



## MBee

I can recommend David Webber's guitars. I have two: engelmann/mahogany L00 that I've had for about a year and a half, and a cedar/walnut OM that I've had for about a month. Quite different tonal profile from each one, but they are both immaculately constructed, with great balance and sustain, and the most playable acoustics that I've ever tried.


----------



## Vancouveralex

Sharp guitars said:


> Me!! OM model I love it! Bought new this year


Bought myself an OM from David this year too!


----------



## 1SweetRide

Just bought this from Brown Bear in Kitchener. The TV Jones pickups just sound amazing in this guitar. It's a looker and a keeper.


----------



## 37052

1SweetRide said:


> Just bought this from Brown Bear in Kitchener. The TV Jones pickups just sound amazing in this guitar. It's a looker and a keeper.
> View attachment 396847


Omg @1SweetRide I wanted that telecaster so bad!! Congratulations! It’s beautiful


----------



## 1SweetRide

Sharp guitars said:


> Omg @1SweetRide I wanted that telecaster so bad!! Congratulations! It’s beautiful


If you're close to Brockville, come on by and try it out!


----------



## DiscoStu

I too purchased a Brown Bear recently. I picked up a T-style last fall with McNelly pickups in it. I had to do a bit of tweaking to it when I got it home, but it's now a champ! Nice and light, looks great, feels great, sounds great.

My Larrivee OM-3 (built in Vancouver) is a fine instrument as well. It's a 2011 and I picked it up used. It has seen some serious mileage but is full of mojo and nice mellow tones.


----------



## 37052

DiscoStu said:


> I too purchased a Brown Bear recently. I picked up a T-style last fall with McNelly pickups in it. I had to do a bit of tweaking to it when I got it home, but it's now a champ! Nice and light, looks great, feels great, sounds great.
> 
> My Larrivee OM-3 (built in Vancouver) is a fine instrument as well. It's a 2011 and I picked it up used. It has seen some serious mileage but is full of mojo and nice mellow tones.
> 
> View attachment 396848
> View attachment 396849


Omg I loved that one too!! The p 90 in the neck! So cool


----------



## 37052

1SweetRide said:


> If you're close to Brockville, come on by and try it out!


I’m in Calgary. Would be a pretty far commute 😂🤩, but thanks!!


----------



## DiscoStu

Sharp guitars said:


> Omg I loved that one too!! The p 90 in the neck! So cool


The pickup combination works so well on this guitar. The bridge is slightly hot Tele sound, and the P90 does creamy jazz up to angry snarl all just by rolling the volume up and down. Middle position is fantastic. Clarity of the A5 bridge, and the attitude of the P90 neck.


----------



## 1SweetRide

DiscoStu said:


> I too purchased a Brown Bear recently. I picked up a T-style last fall with McNelly pickups in it. I had to do a bit of tweaking to it when I got it home, but it's now a champ! Nice and light, looks great, feels great, sounds great.
> 
> My Larrivee OM-3 (built in Vancouver) is a fine instrument as well. It's a 2011 and I picked it up used. It has seen some serious mileage but is full of mojo and nice mellow tones.
> 
> View attachment 396848
> View attachment 396849


Neat. I have another guitar from a Canadian builder that also has McNelly's in it. Have to admit though, I prefer the TV Jones Starwoods that are in this Brown Bear. The Jillard is below.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Darn, just saw that he's shut down Jillard after 15yrs in business. That's sad.


----------



## MBee

Vancouveralex said:


> Bought myself an OM from David this year too!


Cool! What wood combination? What do you think of the guitar?


----------



## Vancouveralex

MBee said:


> Cool! What wood combination? What do you think of the guitar?


I was lucky enough to snag an OM in Brazilian RW/Sitka! 

Couldn't be happier with it, and I've had a few Martin authentics, Collings, Santa Cruz etc. This one is right up there.


----------



## 37052

Vancouveralex said:


> I was lucky enough to snag an OM in Brazilian RW/Sitka!
> 
> Couldn't be happier with it, and I've had a few Martin authentics, Collings, Santa Cruz etc. This one is right up there.


Brazilian!! Nice score 🤩 must sound and look incredible


----------



## chiasson.matthew

+1 for Larrivee. Have loved my D-03 for the last 18+ years.


----------



## MBee

Vancouveralex said:


> I was lucky enough to snag an OM in Brazilian RW/Sitka!
> 
> Couldn't be happier with it, and I've had a few Martin authentics, Collings, Santa Cruz etc. This one is right up there.


Sounds great! My local shop has a 14-fret brazilian/sitka slothead OM as well.


----------



## butterscotchmusic

Blind Dog said:


> My Larrivée OM guitars are something I can proudly recommend. Their strong suit imo is their craftsmanship & value. I bought both mine used, one mint one minty, each at around 1k with ohsc. Considering the balanced tone, build quality, and great customer service, I think they're pretty sweet. Both mine were built in Canada, and Larrivée remains Canadian owned, and Jean's still a Canadian luthier. What a legacy he's leaving in his wake.
> 
> OM-03R & OM-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google search image


Another vote here for Larrivee.....outstanding workmanship.


----------



## Jeff MacKillican

I own 7 Godins and a Seagull, so I guess you could say I’m a fan ... Have also owned a couple S&Ps, incl. a showcase, really nice guitar. They’re just such good value compared to anything else, can’t pass em up!


----------



## Schecter Skelter

THIS BEATER SEAGULL WE NAMED KFS HAS OVER 25 YEARS OF ROAD MILES , NO CASE , EITHER IN THE BACK SEAT OF MY TRUCK OR THE END OF THE BED OR BUNK , I'VE WRITTEN OVER 100 SONGS , FEW GOOD, A LOT OF BAD BUT SHE HAS HELD UP LIKE A CHAMP, IT'S BEEN PASSED AROUND, PLAYED BY EVERYONE IN PRETTY MUCH EVERY BAND I'VE BEEN IN AND STILL PLAYS GREAT
She's even seen a show or two when I had my main stolen .
I own Very expensive guitars that haven't given me anywhere near as much fun, memories and entertainment as KFS Kentucky Fried Seagull has brought me so far.


----------



## Tom eh

Well we now have four Boucher Canadian guitars that we are very, very happy with.
A limited edition, walnut OMH with their grade AAAA Adirondack top, A SG-41, OMH with brazilian mahogany, a SG-51 Dreadnaught in Indian rosewood and a Norman Patrick dreadnaught in American Cherry. Here are the two dreadnaughts. One is 2 years old, the other is 15 years. You'll know by the top colour which is which.


----------



## PTO

I’d recommend every Canadian guitar I own or have owned:

Larrivee L-03R (Vancouver): it’s been a great musical investment.

Seagull Entourage Grand: discontinued but the similar A&L parlours are probably pretty close. An excellent couch guitar.

Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin II: excellent value with respect to the competition. I don’t have this one anymore but am thinking of getting another from the 5th Ave family.

As for solid bodies, I’ve had the Godin Progression and Stadium HT: both great.

One I missed was the Seagull Coastline Cedar Folk that was around forever and sooo affordable. I should have bought one!


----------



## Jim Soloway

Sneaky said:


> Yanuziello makes amazing guitars. Here’s mine


He makes some of the most beautiful guitars ever and yours is as nice as I've ever seen.


----------



## ronh

Tom eh said:


> Well we now have four Boucher Canadian guitars that we are very, very happy with.
> A limited edition, walnut OMH with their grade AAAA Adirondack top, A SG-41, OMH with brazilian mahogany, a SG-51 Dreadnaught in Indian rosewood and a Norman Patrick dreadnaught in American Cherry. Here are the two dreadnaughts. One is 2 years old, the other is 15 years. You'll know by the top colour which is which.
> 
> View attachment 406934
> 
> 
> View attachment 406935


----------



## ronh

A treasure trove of Boucher! I bought an HG-56 last summer, really happy with it. Saving my shekels for a HG-54 hopefully next! They are fantastic guitars. Who do you buy from if you don't mind me askinh?


----------



## Wag

7 pages and no mention of Manzer or Laskin? Wow?!?!


----------



## Doug B

Deleted.


----------



## Mooh

Wag said:


> 7 pages and no mention of Manzer or Laskin? Wow?!?!


Actually, the OP mentioned both, and I had a Manzer story, though I'm not sure if either brand has been pictured.


----------



## Mooh

Here's a Ted Thompson that belonged to a friend (RIP). I looked after it when he was away for extended periods. I played it very little as my job was to make sure it came to no harm, but it was stellar sounding.


----------



## Wag

I realized after I posted it was mentioned by the OP. Just surprised given that Manzer is one of the top Luthiers in the world and Laskin is one of the most respected inlay artists that they weren’t represented more.


----------



## Mooh

Wag said:


> I realized after I posted it was mentioned by the OP. Just surprised given that Manzer is one of the top Luthiers in the world and Laskin is one of the most respected inlay artists that they weren’t represented more.


Price and availability, chiefly, and because of that perhaps not as well known to the masses.


----------



## Mooh

Here's a '79 Beneteau that I purchased from a forum member, rehab-ed a bit and played for a few years, then sold to one of the most deserving students I've ever had. Huge smooth sound.


----------



## loudspkr

Godin 12 string checking in!


----------



## Dru Edwards

Wag posted:


Wag said:


> I realized after I posted it was mentioned by the OP. Just surprised given that Manzer is one of the top Luthiers in the world and Laskin is one of the most respected inlay artists that they weren’t represented more.


Mooh replied:


Mooh said:


> Price and availability, chiefly, and because of that perhaps not as well known to the masses.


Exactly, Linda Manzer and Grit Laskin are a couple of fantastic, world class Canadian luthiers but their guitars are out of most people's price range and not readily available to even try out.


----------



## seapotato

Another vote for seagull. Played the one on the right to death over 25 years. It was the oldest seagull I'd ever seen (SN 1640 ish ) until I found the one on the left. It's # 067.

Funny thing is, I emailed Godin about how to do a neck reset to the older one. Got a reply from Michel saying seagulls were all bolt on, so I sent him a pic of the inside and serial number...

Michel replied that he'd never seen a seagull that old and had no idea how it was constructed haha.

Sent him a couple pics once I got it apart for his archives.

Hank and Dank. ( I'm not really sure which is which, it's kindof a package deal name.  )


----------



## Wag

Dru Edwards said:


> Wag posted:
> 
> 
> Mooh replied:
> 
> 
> Exactly, Linda Manzer and Grit Laskin are a couple of fantastic, world class Canadian luthiers but their guitars are out of most people's price range and not readily available to even try out.


Why would you need to try one out? They are built to a customers exact specs and might be totally wrong for your application… Most Luthiers don’t keep guitars around for people to try out as they are out the door shortly after it’s complete.


----------



## darksider

Wag said:


> Why would you need to try one out? They are built to a customers exact specs and might be totally wrong for your application… Most Luthiers don’t keep guitars around for people to try out as they are out the door shortly after it’s complete.


I think the idea here is for people to recommend guitars they either own or have played. I've been playing for ~30 years and have never seen a Manzer in the wild that I was able to demo. They do sound fantastic live and on recordings (see Bruce Cockburn, Stephen Fearing, Pat Metheny).

I played two $15k+ Laskins at the 12th Fret about 20 years ago and both were lovely to behold. Although I was a less accomplished player then compared to now, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Grit's guitars to anyone if they were shopping in this range. His reputation is well deserved!

Generally speaking, if I had $15k to spend I'd rather have 2-3 awesome used guitars than blow it all on one. I've played several of Michael Greenfield's guitars priced in the $15-20k range that were really killer but I think you can get much of what those guitars offer in a carefully selected $6-10k instrument.


----------



## Mooh

I've played a used Manzer in a shop and at least one other belonging to someone (I can't remember if I played one twice, or two different). The only Laskin I've played belonged to someone...but I do have a Laskin book and strap ;-) One needs to be either well connected or be a venue/folk festival performer or volunteer to get the chance, in my experience. The first Beneteau I played was hanging in the former London Guitar Shop on Richmond Street but it was gone when I went back to buy it, so I went to the man himself and ordered one.


----------

